# Nylabone RECALL.....



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nylabone Dog Chews Recall 2015


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad my pups do not get these


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Greeeeat. :/ We have a couple of nylabones. Thankfully not from the affected lot though.

I've also noticed below people are talking about their dogs actually eating the nylabones, which is going to cause issues as they're not edible.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this! 

Moonfall - Nylabone has a healthy edibles range which the dogs are meant to eat. We can't get those here and I probably wouldn't feed them but my guys do get a regular supply of normal Nylabones so I appreciate hearing about this recall.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh. Well then. 

We only use the chew type ones. They like them a lot. Like anything else they only have them supervised though.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My puppy has got this for teething, thankfully I didn't get the Puppy Starter Kit. She has already nearly obliterated it...the little nubs on each end are either chewed off, swallowed, and pass through or just chewed off.










I do plan on getting her...maybe deer antler? to replace this teething bone before she actually does chew off a solid piece of the actual product. I hope she ends up liking the deer antler since they are pricey


----------

